# HauntedSFX - Voiceover!



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey, I wanted to see what the people of the haunting world thought of my voiceovers? Heres a link to a sample of a circus one. Please comment on this thread and not youtube  Many thanks, HauntedSFX 

http://uk.youtube.com/user/HauntedSFX


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is it just me or is there a link missing?


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/user/HauntedSFX


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Choice of voice is good, music is good, diction needs to be a little clearer (one of the items my choir director always hammers into us).


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Would sound weird in the right atmosphere. Sounds a little like Foamy.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I liked it heh heh heh
that voice sound was good


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Great, thanks, any quotes for my site? Thanks, HauntedSFX. I will post some more voiceovers soon


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

What's your website link?


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Under-construction! HauntedSFX's site includes, Pre-made voiceovers, Custom voiceovers, and truly amazing animatronics for the home haunter! I expect the site will be up in 2-4 weeks. Thanks, HauntedSFX


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

HauntedSFX said:


> Great, thanks, any quotes for my site? Thanks, HauntedSFX. I will post some more voiceovers soon


Are you soliciting? Please make sure to take advantage of our banner program to promote your business.


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Banners are taken up for this year


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

HauntedSFX said:


> Banners are taken up for this year


Please contact Zombie-F.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

This concept sounds remotely familiar.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

djchrisb said:


> This concept sounds remotely familiar.


Really? I never heard of anyone doing anything REMOTLEY like this...heheh.


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Discount voiceovers are great! But it looks like there may be a little health competition for Halloween 2009


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! I love a fight. Maybe we put them into a cage match. Fight it out to the death. LOL. Where is my voice recorder? LOL Should be good. Maybe we should have a contest; poll if you will. The best audio thingy is the winner.


----------



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Lol, thats not really fair for buisness atm! Maybe in the future


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

DT, are you trying to start a rumble Anyway, that is a great idea. Give us the same script to work from and we will do our own interpretation. Only minimal vocal effects allowed. No voice changer software. The loser will no longer offer voice overs on this Forum. 
HSFX, will you step up to the challenge?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow the throwing of the guantlet


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes, I am. LOL It would be fun to see you guys battle it out and it would show who is better. And it would help promote your buisness.

It looks like HauntedSFX is to scared to do it. Myself I would perfer to buy from someone who is sure of himself and his talents. I guess our winner is djchrisb.(Just joking) Maybe HauntedSFX needs more equipment or something. But if he does change his mind I bet we can come up with a script for you guys to work on. I know the mods could do this quickly. We could have done a quick jingle on Hauntforum. I guess we can't since HauntSFX isn't sure of himself.(Just joking)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, one more thing. Acutally two. First I just wanted to say that I wasn't trying to start a fight just wanted to give you a chance for some really good P.R.

Also, if you guys decided to do a script, my suggestion would be to do one on the upcoming DVD that Zombie-F is coming out with; with all the haunters on it. He always has an intro to all the vidoes. Wouldn't it be good for you, if the winner got to be on the intro. Think about it. Of course this is just a suggestion.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Okay guys - this no longer appears to be friendly and it ends here. Please take your squabbling outside of the HauntForum.


----------

